# Hey yall



## airborne (Jul 11, 2007)

I have currently been serving in the military for about 7 years now. 
I love my soldiers, but between the fart jokes and clubs its hard to find others that have a passion for writing like I do. Thus Hello Writers Forum!! 
I need some (constructive) criticism 8) idea swapping etc. 
I am working on a couple of books, little poetry and allot of short stories. I will try to get a short story that I am currently working on and see if I can peek some interest of go back to the drawing board, lol 
And be advised I am SO long winded, so I shall cut this short and spare yall.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 11, 2007)

I've a brother in Irag, I believe he's a seargant now. Daniel B. Oerhaps you know him?

Y'all is a common little phrase. lolololol

ugh..

welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Airborne.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 11, 2007)

Airborne! 

Great to have you here. Finish the short story and post it if you dare!

And thank you for your service.


-Foxee


----------



## airborne (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok I put one in scripts and plays, I really need video behind it to get it to where I think it needs to be, short film kinda thingy do. Its marked Help.... so check it out, be nice and again, I am a babbler, so over look babble :0)


----------



## Nickie (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello there, Airborne, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Baron (Jul 12, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Banzai (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

You were in the army!? ;

Don't be to GENERAL, be a little specific. It would be a MAJOR flaw to do otherwise. I'm sure your writing is da' BOMB, and will lighten up the community. I'm sure you're GUNing to write.....


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol!

Welcome to the forum, sweetie!! ^_^


----------



## File13 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Neighbor,
Welcome to the forum by another newbie that lives in Waterford, Michigan.
Stay safe and good luck.


----------

